# 「❀」Honey and Black Bear | ω e ℓ c o m e [OPEN] | PU: MayorEvvie



## Emzy (Jan 27, 2015)

*「❀」Honey and Black Bear | ω e ℓ c o m e [OPEN] | PU: MayorEvvie*

 「❀」ω e ℓ c o m e
Hello! This is hopefully going to be my permanent art shop! All my styles will be offered here~ And maybe in the future i shall be good enough to be able to do irl commissions too. Please enjoy your stay and feel free to chat! ouo 
Feel free to request for live streams if you're interested!

*For raffle check last page*
​
❀ *Introduction *| Rules and Information | Icons | Pixels | Anime | Vectors | Reference Sheets | Adoptables | Reserved ❀ ​​


----------



## Emzy (Jan 27, 2015)

「❀」 Rules:
◆  Do NOT copy, trace, heavily reference etc. my art.
◆  Do NOT edit or use my art for commercial use.
◆  I have the right to decline/cancel an order for any reason without question.
◆  Be Patient. I am very busy in real life. (Be warned, I am a very slow worker).
◆  All constructive criticism welcomed. 
◆  Please fill in the form. All forms posted when i am closed will be ignored. 
◆  Please note that i will be posting my art on external sites If you have any issues feel free to tell me! (or you want to be tagged etc)​
「❀」 Will Do:
◆ Mayors
◆ Oc
◆ Female
◆ Male
◆ Blood​
「❀」 Won't Do:
◆ NSFW 
◆ Mecha
◆ Antro
◆ Villagers (i am willing to draw some villagers but i am not extremely confident with some villagers. Feel free to ask!)
◆ Armour (once again i am willing to do some, feel free to ask!)

_*I am willing to do complicated characters, however they will cost more._​​


「❀」 Form:



「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
*Reference(s):* 
*Style:*
*Size:* _headshot, bust shot, etc_
*Animation:* _Animation may not be available for some styles_
*Notes:*
*Extra:* _Extras may not be available for some styles_
*Payment:*
​​
❀ Introduction | *Rules and Information* | Icons | Pixels | Anime | Vectors | Reference Sheets | Reserved ❀ ​


----------



## Emzy (Jan 27, 2015)

*Icons*



 「❀」Box Face *[$1/ (offer) tbt]* ​ 











​
◆  50x50 Icons
◆  Animation will cost extra
◆  Extra Details will cost extra​
 「❀」Vector Icon *[$3/ (offer) tbt]* ​ 






◆  Animation will cost extra
◆  Extra Details will cost extra​ 
❀ Introduction | Rules and Information | *Icons* | Pixels | Anime | Vectors | Reference Sheets | Reserved ❀ ​


----------



## Emzy (Jan 28, 2015)

*Pixels*



 「❀」Cheebs *[$8]*​ 

[





​

◆  Animation will cost extra
◆  Extra Details will cost extra​

❀ Introduction | Rules and Information | Icons | *Pixels* | Anime | Vectors | Reference Sheets | Reserved ❀ ​


----------



## Emzy (Jan 28, 2015)

5th

- - - Post Merge - - -

6th


----------



## Emzy (Jan 28, 2015)

*Vector*



「❀」Headshots:*[$4]*​







​
「❀」Chibi:*[$10]*​







​
「❀」Full Body: *[Bribe]*​





​
❀ Introduction | Rules and Information | Icons | Pixels | Anime | *Vectors* | Reference Sheets | Adoptables | Reserved ❀ ​


----------



## Emzy (Jan 28, 2015)

7th


----------



## Emzy (Jan 28, 2015)

「❀」Adoptables





「❀」 Adoptable #1 「OPEN」 300 tbt

◆  Once you buy it the character is yours  You can change the name, gender wtc. But please credit me 
◆  Once you have paid for the character you shall receive a non watermarked ref with the color palette. 
◆  Message me about customs



Spoiler: Future Ideas



◆  Valentine's Day
◆  Animals
◆  Desserts/Patries
◆  Goth
◆  Lolita
◆  Punk
◆  Music
◆  Social media
◆  Alice in wonderland
◆  Tea time
◆  Soda
◆  Winter/Seasons



「❀」Cielos
These are my own closed species ^U^ More information here: http://fav.me/d71332a

「❀」 Cielo #2 「--」 



Spoiler: Cielos






Spoiler: #1













​
❀ Introduction | Rules and Information | Icons | Pixels | Anime | Vectors | Reference Sheets | *Adoptables* | Reserved ❀ ​​


----------



## Emzy (Mar 1, 2015)

「❀」To Do List
TBT Commissions:
- 



Spoiler






Sej said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> *Reference(s):* [x] [x] Art by Jint and Gracelia
> *Style:* Box face
> *Size:* 50x50
> ...






RLC Commissions:
-
-
-

When have free time:

Waiting upon:​
❀ Introduction | Rules and Information | Icons | Pixels | Anime | Vectors | Reference Sheets | Adoptables | *Reserved* ❀ ​​


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

I will be opened for 2-3 slots for a chubby vector ^7^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Yosh! Gonna post an offer then hehe ;D do we need refs for who we want? : ) Boop:

*「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:*
*Reference(s):* Fuzen Akuhei-[X]

Essentially he should look like this with talons/devil beard-[X]

*Animation:* N/A
*Notes:* Somewhat Sadistic, Loving (only to Kairi), A Tease 8D
*Extra:* Chibi please :3
*Offer:*700-800 TBT+


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwah me wants if we can commish one 8'D
> 
> Not sure if you're entirely open yet haha : )



KAIRI <3 Thank you always so your support C:
I'm currently going to do exams soon but i want to hold an art contest in the holidays SO i am considering orders but they shall be picked on 2nd April (end of my exams)
Sorry for any inconveniences caused


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Emzy said:


> KAIRI <3 Thank you always so your support C:
> I'm currently going to do exams soon but i want to hold an art contest in the holidays SO i am considering orders but they shall be picked on 2nd April (end of my exams)
> Sorry for any inconveniences caused



Totally fine : ) And naww haha I love your arts<3 Btw we should really chat more pff I feel ignorant xD


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yosh! Gonna post an offer then hehe ;D do we need refs for who we want? : )



oops oops lol m'bad let me post the form haha sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Totally fine : ) And naww haha I love your arts<3 Btw we should really chat more pff I feel ignorant xD



I'm been so distant in the tbt community since i only lurk nowadays cuz i've constantly been working OTL But i'm here whenever you need me <333 hehe love chatting hahaha I'm like a chatter box, but i may reply late >.>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Emzy said:


> oops oops lol m'bad let me post the form haha sorry!



Yay and also best of luck on your exams : O Ahaha I remember my college exams some open book/some not; I usually passed but dang did I have to study a lot despite how much fun I had at school :3



> I'm been so distant in the tbt community since i only lurk nowadays cuz i've constantly been working OTL But i'm here whenever you need me <333 hehe love chatting hahaha I'm like a chatter box, but i may reply late >.>



Naww that's understandable, more people have busy lives than I hahaha I think I live on TBT these days lol. But yeah I will definitely talk with you more<3 Will VM haha so I don't clutter up your lovely thread 8D And huehue totally fine, I am also slow at replying : P


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay and also best of luck on your exams : O Ahaha I remember my college exams some open book/some not; I usually passed but dang did I have to study a lot despite how much fun I had at school :3
> 
> 
> 
> Naww that's understandable, more people have busy lives than I hahaha I think I live on TBT these days lol. But yeah I will definitely talk with you more<3 Will VM haha so I don't clutter up your lovely thread 8D And huehue totally fine, I am also slow at replying : P



none of my exams are open book OTL i would love open book exams LOL I'm currently not so good, only getting around average >.> my parents aren't too happy lol 
I hope it soon quiets down~ Can't wait till after HSC hehe
Idm whereever you are~ We can talk anywhere hehe idm talking on the thread xD nor do i mind vms haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Emzy said:


> none of my exams are open book OTL i would love open book exams LOL I'm currently not so good, only getting around average >.> my parents aren't too happy lol
> I hope it soon quiets down~ Can't wait till after HSC hehe
> Idm whereever you are~ We can talk anywhere hehe idm talking on the thread xD nor do i mind vms haha



Ack *sprinkles "pass your exam" magic dust on you 8'D*
I had various open/closed and yup never fun when you have to do hardcore studying lol, gets really frustrating and sometimes I was all "what does this mean?!" xD
Ugh I don't miss High School haha, my college days were more filled with friends than my previous schools :3
Hehe good <: I also use Skype not sure if you do 8D But yup will definitely catch up with whatever soon


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ack *sprinkles "pass your exam" magic dust on you 8'D*
> I had various open/closed and yup never fun when you have to do hardcore studying lol, gets really frustrating and sometimes I was all "what does this mean?!" xD
> Ugh I don't miss High School haha, my college days were more filled with friends than my previous schools :3
> Hehe good <: I also use Skype not sure if you do 8D But yup will definitely catch up with whatever soon



I need as much as that magic dust as i can get lol
wow wow senpai then? XD im excited for uni, i want to go into education lol so not leaving the learning environment  anytime soon...
sorry i stopped using skype after i quit lol XD so i have no idea what my username and password is hahahah


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Emzy said:


> I need as much as that magic dust as i can get lol
> wow wow senpai then? XD im excited for uni, i want to go into education lol so not leaving the learning environment  anytime soon...
> sorry i stopped using skype after i quit lol XD so i have no idea what my username and password is hahahah



I have plenty huhu, can't say it's that effective though haha xD Yup I guess so :3 Turning 27 this year T_T I wanted to stay 25 for eternity lol</3
It's totally fine xD I shall just VM you then, but tonight I am watching some lovely K-Drama (also updated my first post w/ said form)


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I have plenty huhu, can't say it's that effective though haha xD Yup I guess so :3 Turning 27 this year T_T I wanted to stay 25 for eternity lol</3
> It's totally fine xD I shall just VM you then, but tonight I am watching some lovely K-Drama (also updated my first post w/ said form)



I hope it's effective... xD 
Wow so mature *u* im only 18 this year OTL crais 
hehe okie dokie 
thank you for the offer hehe ^7^ taken into consideration ofc~
*activates fan girl* OMG WHAT DRAMAS DO U WATCH?!?!?!?! DO U ALSO WATCH VARIETY SHOWS? *U*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Emzy said:


> I hope it's effective... xD
> Wow so mature *u* im only 18 this year OTL crais
> hehe okie dokie
> thank you for the offer hehe ^7^ taken into consideration ofc~
> *activates fan girl* OMG WHAT DRAMAS DO U WATCH?!?!?!?! DO U ALSO WATCH VARIETY SHOWS? *U*



I think the batch I used still has some use left *winks ;D*
Bwahaha I am seriously like a 17 yr. old in a 20+ year olds body pff I envy your youth 8'D
Yay, thanks :3 Regardless of what you do looking forward+getting my SoS in April whooo<3
OH GAWD you watch them too : O? Hmmm not variety shows but right now I am watching Coffee Prince<3 I fangirl over gender-benders (like "You are beautiful") But OMG I totally loved "Secret Garden" yup so much romance xD


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think the batch I used still has some use left *winks ;D*
> Bwahaha I am seriously like a 17 yr. old in a 20+ year olds body pff I envy your youth 8'D
> Yay, thanks :3 Regardless of what you do looking forward+getting my SoS in April whooo<3
> OH GAWD you watch them too : O? Hmmm not variety shows but right now I am watching Coffee Prince<3 I fangirl over gender-benders (like "You are beautiful") But OMG I totally loved "Secret Garden" yup so much romance xD



Phew thats good I'll need it haha
Omg me too!!! MMy mum always says to other "she's a 12 year old body with a 3 year olds brain"
What's SoS may i ask?
OMG OMG OMG OMG YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL WAS THE FIRST KDRAMA I WATCHED AND THE REASON I FELL IN LOVE WITH LEE HONG KI <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Phew thats good I'll need it haha
> Omg me too!!! MMy mum always says to other "she's a 12 year old body with a 3 year olds brain"
> What's SoS may i ask?
> OMG OMG OMG OMG YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL WAS THE FIRST KDRAMA I WATCHED AND THE REASON I FELL IN LOVE WITH LEE HONG KI <333



Hehe no worries<3
Oh my lol, but yeah I get mistaken for an 18 year old pfft like always 8'D
Ooooo it's the next Harvest Moon AKA Story of Seasons (getting it for the bachelors xD)
OMG NO WAY *_* Jang Keun-Suk for me uwah so gorgeous<3<3
Anyways gonna be afk for now lol, I need me some Coffee Prince, I shall SOOOOOO continue this awesome convo tomorrow when I feel awake ;D yuss! (shall VM don't wanna hog this thread lol)


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hehe no worries<3
> Oh my lol, but yeah I get mistaken for an 18 year old pfft like always 8'D
> Ooooo it's the next Harvest Moon AKA Story of Seasons (getting it for the bachelors xD)
> OMG NO WAY *_* Jang Keun-Suk for me uwah so gorgeous<3<3
> Anyways gonna be afk for now lol, I need me some Coffee Prince, I shall SOOOOOO continue this awesome convo tomorrow when I feel awake ;D yuss! (shall VM don't wanna hog this thread lol)



Haha join the youth club. ...x)
OMG LUCKY DUCK i rarely touch my ds anymore 
Eheheh i have a thing for like baby face lol xD 
i shall leave you to your heaven~ feel free to talk here lol its not hogging haha


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

*「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:*
*Reference(s):*  [x]  My OC Vrinda from here
*Animation:* Yes?
*Notes:* The horn, please.
*Extra:*
*Offer: *600 BTB


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 16, 2015)

around how much would the chibi headshot cost if the ref is a rl girl?


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> around how much would the chibi headshot cost if the ref is a rl girl?



It's bit harder for me, but feel free to offer what you think is right x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> *「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:*
> *Reference(s):*  [x]  My OC Vrinda from here
> *Animation:* Yes?
> *Notes:* The horn, please.
> ...


Thank you for the offer! Just wondering, is this a headshot or a full body?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Ahhhh so much good stuff. I'm really interested in the Box Faces, but I guess you don't have slots open at the moment for them?


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhhh so much good stuff. I'm really interested in the Box Faces, but I guess you don't have slots open at the moment for them?



i guess i don't mind opening them for you  hehe but again, i shall only start on the 2nd April x)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> i guess i don't mind opening them for you  hehe but again, i shall only start on the 2nd April x)


Ekkkk! Thank you! And oh I see! I was wondering how I missed this shop lol. Opps.

How much are you thinking for one/two/three etc?


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ekkkk! Thank you! And oh I see! I was wondering how I missed this shop lol. Opps.
> 
> How much are you thinking for one/two/three etc?



Haha i left it for awhile xDDD but thank you so much for your interest x)

feel free to offer <3 Im horrendous with prices LoL


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Haha i left it for awhile xDDD but thank you so much for your interest x)
> 
> feel free to offer <3 Im horrendous with prices LoL


Alright! I'm looking for two!

*Reference(s):*


Spoiler:  






Spoiler: Katy














Spoiler: Stefan

























*Style:* Box Face
*Size:* 50x50
*Animation:* Blinking, and smiling if you can do that.
*Notes:* 
*Extra: * Add blush to the two faces, like this {x}
*Offer:* 400 tbt bells


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Alright! I'm looking for two!
> 
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!! offer considered x)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Thank you very much!! offer considered x)


Opps I forgot to change size, fixed lol. And thank you again.


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Opps I forgot to change size, fixed lol. And thank you again.



x) Nice art by the way XD


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

Fullbody.


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Fullbody.



oh okie dokie c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> oh okie dokie c:



Updated mine too hehe :3


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Updated mine too hehe :3



thankies Kairi ^7^
Bed bed time x3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> thankies Kairi ^7^
> Bed bed time x3



YW! ^_^
Haha for both of us though 8'D I am sleeping at 6am wah! xD

Oh and derp updated to Chibi because I forgot there were two lel xD


----------



## ardrey (Mar 17, 2015)

「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
*Reference(s):* { x }
*Style:* Pixel Chibi
*Size:* Fullbody?
*Animation:* Bouncing
*Notes:* none
*Extra:* none
*Offer:* Would 600 BTB suffice? c:


----------



## Emzy (Mar 17, 2015)

ardrey said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> *Reference(s):* { x }
> *Style:* Pixel Chibi
> *Size:* Fullbody?
> ...



Although im not offering those at the moment....your chara is so cute! Considered c:


----------



## ardrey (Mar 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Although im not offering those at the moment....your chara is so cute! Considered c:



Ahh I'm so sorry xO but thank you!


----------



## Emzy (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ahh I'm so sorry xO but thank you!


most welcome <3 i love her button eye


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Bwahaha last update on mine 8'D I got a new OC so just switched Kairi out for him 8'D Plus the guy chibi you have is too precious<3


----------



## Emzy (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Bwahaha last update on mine 8'D I got a new OC so just switched Kairi out for him 8'D Plus the guy chibi you have is too precious<3



Wow he's looks so cool


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 18, 2015)

are you still open? O: (heheheheheh i see my pixel chibi from a while ago~~~~ <3333)


----------



## Emzy (Mar 19, 2015)

Yup picking orders on the 2nd April so all orders will be considered until then c: eheheh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 19, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Wow he's looks so cool



Haha thanks ;D I have to agree<3


----------



## Amilee (Mar 19, 2015)

「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
Reference(s): 


Spoiler








Style: chubby/chibi vector
Size: full body
Animation: nope
Notes: she is a crybaby and loves candy 
Extra: nope
Offer: 600tbt?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 19, 2015)

*「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:*
*Reference(s):* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread Bridgette
*Style: *vector
*Size:* chibi
*Animation:* N/A
*Notes:* she can be wearing whatever you want to draw her in~
*Extra: *
*Offer:* IS 600 TBT OK????

weeps i suck at this


----------



## Emzy (Mar 19, 2015)

Amilee said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s):
> 
> 
> ...



Considered c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> *「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:*
> *Reference(s):* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread Bridgette
> *Style: *vector
> *Size:* chibi
> ...



Considered~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 19, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Considered c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



if you need more tbt just lmk ;v; <333


----------



## Emzy (Mar 19, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> if you need more tbt just lmk ;v; <333



I would like customers to pay as much as they think my art its worth c: i dont want to overprice....however i am picking based on 70 percent offer and 30 on character ^7^ so much contradiction lol


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2015)

「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
Reference(s): [x] [x] [x] [x] *or* [front] ​​[back]
Style: vector
Size: chibi
Animation: N/A
Notes:could she be holding an orange bunny balloon? 
Extra: Extras may not be available for some styles
Offer: 700 tbt
thank you so much for considering! i'm kinda new to this so if i made any mistakes, please let me know~​


----------



## Emzy (Mar 20, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s): [x] [x] [x] [x]
> Style: vector
> Size: chibi
> ...



You did everything fine! x)


----------



## Emzy (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Emzy (Mar 21, 2015)

Exams start tomorrow OTL


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 21, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Exams start tomorrow OTL



Good luck!! >_<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Exams start tomorrow OTL



best of luck to you my dear!


----------



## Emzy (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks guys OTL


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Ahh good luck dear!


----------



## ardrey (Mar 22, 2015)

You're gonna do great


----------



## Emzy (Mar 22, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahh good luck dear!





ardrey said:


> You're gonna do great



Thanks for the support guys TT3TT just finished english... now i have 8 more to go~~~


----------



## Emzy (Mar 23, 2015)

7 to go...TT3TT


----------



## Emzy (Mar 24, 2015)

Wahhhhh failed my history exam.... >3>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 24, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Wahhhhh failed my history exam.... >3>



Oh no TT_TT I always feared hearing the results when I was in college >_<


----------



## Emzy (Mar 25, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh no TT_TT I always feared hearing the results when I was in college >_<


Me too OTL and we dont get our results until next term....


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 25, 2015)

「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
Reference(s): http://prntscr.com/6jlh80 - side
http://prntscr.com/6jlhe7 - back view
http://prntscr.com/6jlhp0 - another side
http://prntscr.com/6jlhuz - front
Style: vector
Size: chibi
Animation: Animation may not be available for some styles
Notes: all red on the dress replaced with pink to match her pixie wings please 
Extra: Extras may not be available for some styles
Offer: 1k tbt


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

changed my offer and gave you another option for my mayor- i changed her look XD now only to wait for two or so weeks... hope you do well on the rest of your exams!


----------



## Emzy (Mar 25, 2015)

Ahri said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s): http://prntscr.com/6jlh80 - side
> http://prntscr.com/6jlhe7 - back view
> http://prntscr.com/6jlhp0 - another side
> ...



THANK YOU FOR SUCH A GENEROUS OFFER QAQ 



cheezyfries said:


> changed my offer and gave you another option for my mayor- i changed her look XD now only to wait for two or so weeks... hope you do well on the rest of your exams!


thank you! sorry for the wait >3<

6 more exams to go!


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish I could adopt a box face 
good luck with your exams!


----------



## Emzy (Mar 25, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I wish I could adopt a box face
> good luck with your exams!



The box faces were commissions hehe xD but their OCs are lovely!! 

Thank you very much >3 <


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2015)

Your art is definitely worth it


----------



## Emzy (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Your art is definitely worth it



*hugs* you're so sweet TTUTT


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

im so sorry about the history exam ))): good luck on the rest tho ;v;!!!


----------



## Emzy (Mar 26, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> im so sorry about the history exam ))): good luck on the rest tho ;v;!!!



ehehe thank you!! good luck with your shop too!!


----------



## Emzy (Mar 27, 2015)

trying to find a new style by putting off English speech lol


----------



## Emzy (Mar 28, 2015)

english speech is killing me LOL


----------



## Emzy (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't wait til exams are over...


----------



## Emzy (Mar 29, 2015)

TWO MORE EXAMS AND LAST DAY TOMOTOMORROW YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOO! Good luck :'D


----------



## deerui (Mar 29, 2015)

Reference(s): clikcu
Style: cheeb
Size: headshot, bust shot, etc: uhh, full body
Animation: yesss, bouncy
Notes: very shy, blushes a lot, easily angered
Extra: n/a
Offer: Tell me if i'm too low but 350???


----------



## Emzy (Mar 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> WOOOOOOOOO! Good luck :'D


Thank you!! xDDD


deerui said:


> Reference(s): clikcu
> Style: cheeb
> Size: headshot, bust shot, etc: uhh, full body
> Animation: yesss, bouncy
> ...



haha there's no such thing as too low since this is an offer what you want x))


----------



## deerui (Mar 30, 2015)

Emzy said:


> haha there's no such thing as too low since this is an offer what you want x))



Well, if you think I should bid higher ; v ;;


----------



## Emzy (Mar 30, 2015)

deerui said:


> Well, if you think I should bid higher ; v ;;



I only want people to pay what they think my art is worth hehe so it's fair, but ofc since my main aim is to make tbt for my contest i will most likely pick the higher offers or the most beneficial in terms of tbt vs. Time and conplexity c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Changed my order a bit (added blush) and made it 400tbt bells for the Box Faces. The hype!


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 30, 2015)

^^ same! changed my offer by 50 tbt or so, i want one sooo bad! now only to wait five more hours lol


----------



## Emzy (Mar 30, 2015)

Just a warning guys... unfortunately ive caught a cold...OTL and i had chem today...and I'm not looking forward for my speech with constant sneezing and a blocked nose lol
but commissions might be abit slow these few days to come...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Changed my order a bit (added blush) and made it 400tbt bells for the Box Faces. The hype!





cheezyfries said:


> ^^ same! changed my offer by 50 tbt or so, i want one sooo bad! now only to wait five more hours lol



Thank you guys so much for adding more tbt >< but please pay only if you're willing c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 30, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Just a warning guys... unfortunately ive caught a cold...OTL and i had chem today...and I'm not looking forward for my speech with constant sneezing and a blocked nose lol
> but commissions might be abit slow these few days to come...



Health first, Emzy<3 I hope you feel better soon >:


----------



## Emzy (Mar 31, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Health first, Emzy<3 I hope you feel better soon >:



Thanks bby <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 31, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Thanks bby <333



No worries ;D Heal up love<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh my, please take care of yourself. You're more important than your art! It can wait!
Get better soon dear.


----------



## Emzy (Mar 31, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my, please take care of yourself. You're more important than your art! It can wait!
> Get better soon dear.



Thank you very much!!

Alright, thank you all for your patience and your offers


Spoiler: Slot #1






Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Reference(s):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...








Spoiler:  Slot #2






Ahri said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s): http://prntscr.com/6jlh80 - side
> http://prntscr.com/6jlhe7 - back view
> http://prntscr.com/6jlhp0 - another side
> ...








Spoiler:  If I have time






cheezyfries said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s): [x] [x] [x] [x] *or* [front] ​​[back]
> Style: vector
> Size: chibi
> ...


​






Spoiler: if I have time ><






Kairi-Kitten said:


> *「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:*
> *Reference(s):* Fuzen Akuhei-[X]
> 
> *Animation:* N/A
> ...





I apologies if things didn’t go as you expected ><’’ please pay after I finish your art c:​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

gz to all who got slots, and feel better emzy!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh my, thank you Emzy, please take your time! And congrats to all who got a slot!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats guys and you needn't do mine if it troubles you ; ) Just do whatcha can : D


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 31, 2015)

ahh thank you for the slot  i caught a cold recently too >_> feel better!


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 31, 2015)

*dances with excitement* i hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Emzy (Apr 2, 2015)

「❀」Pick Up: Chibi.Hoshi




​
❀ Pick Up❀ ​​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Emzy said:


> 「❀」Pick Up: Chibi.Hoshi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHH OH MY THANK YOU! THANK YOU SO MUUUUCCCCHH! AHHHH!
I LOVE IT!

But one thing, you forgot to put the glasses on Stefan. #><#;;;
If you can, could you please add them. He'll be blind without them.

*EDIT:* I've also noticed there is an odd white spot on the top left of Katy's. Could you please fix that too.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 2, 2015)

Whether you manage mine or not lol either or is fine, I did update the image ref and put under his ref link what I want Fuzen to look like but only in case you even do mine pfft xD


----------



## Emzy (Apr 2, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> AHHHHHH OH MY THANK YOU! THANK YOU SO MUUUUCCCCHH! AHHHH!
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> But one thing, you forgot to put the glasses on Stefan. #><#;;;
> ...


I'm so sorry!!! I forgot to make the layer visible x)))



Is that alright?



PS: Thank you very much for your commission <3 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whether you manage mine or not lol either or is fine, I did update the image ref and put under his ref link what I want Fuzen to look like but only in case you even do mine pfft xD



Thank you Kairi ^7^ I really want to draw him hahahaha but i'm not too sure >.> my headache aint the best atm but im hoping it shall get better in afew days


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 2, 2015)

Emzy said:


> I'm so sorry!!! I forgot to make the layer visible x)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nawws just do what makes you feel better faster<3 Absolutely no need if you're sick dear : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Emzy said:


> I'm so sorry!!! I forgot to make the layer visible x)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're art is amazing! It's worth every bell! Thank you dear!
Thank you, and yes its fine!


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm sorry to ask and especially sorry if this isn't the place to ask, but did you make your signature? The one with the drawings, not the pixels. If so, how much would you charge for one to be done? If not, may I ask who did it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Emzy (Apr 2, 2015)

Praesilith said:


> I'm sorry to ask and especially sorry if this isn't the place to ask, but did you make your signature? The one with the drawings, not the pixels. If so, how much would you charge for one to be done? If not, may I ask who did it? Thank you in advance.



My amazing siggie was dont by poppet x) (Pst: it says on the bottom right corner c: )
You can find her shop here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-peoyne-s-rlc-commission-thread-pickup-amilee
i piad 1k tbt but i think she only takes rlc? I'm not too sure  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawws just do what makes you feel better faster<3 Absolutely no need if you're sick dear : )


Thank you Kairi for always being so understanding TT^TT I don't deserve your sweetness 


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're art is amazing! It's worth every bell! Thank you dear!
> Thank you, and yes its fine!


Hehe I'm so glad you like it Chibi ^7^ So sorry for my silly mistakes!! x-x


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Hehe I'm so glad you like it Chibi ^7^ So sorry for my silly mistakes!! x-x


It's fine! Every artist has been there! Thank you again!


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you, Emzy! And I saw that "art done by poppet" but didn't know if it was referring to your icon or signature. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Emzy (Apr 4, 2015)

Praesilith said:


> Thank you, Emzy! And I saw that "art done by poppet" but didn't know if it was referring to your icon or signature. Thanks for replying!



oh awkies lol xD the ava was by me x-x''


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2015)

「❀」Pick Up: Ahri



(click for a full pic)
Thank you so much for commissioning me! She was a pleasure to draw c:​
❀ Pick Up❀ ​​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 13, 2015)

Emzy said:


> 「❀」Pick Up: Ahri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fantastic Emzy<3 The details are so lovely too : O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Looks fantastic Emzy<3 The details are so lovely too : O


Agreed! Great work Emzy!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Emzy said:


> 「❀」Pick Up: Ahri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god thank you she's beautiful! The dress looks so beautifullll


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Looks fantastic Emzy<3 The details are so lovely too : O


Thanks Kairi <3 It took so long OTL


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Agreed! Great work Emzy!


Hehe thanks chibi <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> Oh my god thank you she's beautiful! The dress looks so beautifullll



Yay~~~ I'm glad you like it Elin <3 If no changed are needed please send the payment over <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 13, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Thanks Kairi <3 It took so long OTL
> 
> Hehe thanks chibi <333
> 
> ...



Oh man by the looks I can totally tell : O Well splendidly done ; )


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh one thing, would you mind drawing in her tail? O: that's one feature I really like about her ^^;


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh man by the looks I can totally tell : O Well splendidly done ; )


hahaha Thank you so much Kairi <3


Elin said:


> Oh one thing, would you mind drawing in her tail? O: that's one feature I really like about her ^^;


Yup sure ^7^ Sorry since from the from you couldnt see it i thought it would be hidden xD


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Her tail must've been behind her when I took the ss but in her character model in game her tail usually wags side to side xD sorry I should have been more clear c: xD


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2015)

Elin said:


> Her tail must've been behind her when I took the ss but in her character model in game her tail usually wags side to side xD sorry I should have been more clear c: xD



No worries ^7^
Is this alright?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Perfect! Thank you <3


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2015)

Elin said:


> Perfect! Thank you <3



Most welcome~


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2015)

forgot i had this lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 13, 2015)

Emzy said:


> forgot i had this lol



UGH stop being so awesome 8'D This looks absolutely stunning<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

That's, freaking amazing!


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2015)

Omg guys staph making me blush >///u///< 
Thanks so much for the support <333


----------



## Emzy (Nov 13, 2015)

So since HSC is finally over hehe i've been hoping to open some rl commissions so i can buy a few of my friends b-day presents  i need about $300 OTL but hope i'll find a job soon too haha so i'm OPEN ONCE MORE HEHEHEHE

there will be a freebie game in an hour or so. Keep your eyes open! hehe


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

Emzy said:


> So since HSC is finally over hehe i've been hoping to open some rl commissions so i can buy a few of my friends b-day presents  i need about $300 OTL but hope i'll find a job soon too haha so i'm OPEN ONCE MORE HEHEHEHE
> 
> there will be a freebie game in an hour or so. Keep your eyes open! hehe



*eyes up this shop* can we still bribe btb?


----------



## Emzy (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *eyes up this shop* can we still bribe btb?



Yes you can  hehe


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2015)

「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
*Reference(s):* [x] [x] Art by Jint and Gracelia
*Style:* Box face
*Size:* 50x50
*Animation:* Blinking?
*Notes:* Nope!
*Extra:* Nope!
*Payment:* 240 tbt? 
​​


----------



## Emzy (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello there...
I want to play a game hohoho
A FREEBIE GAME
HEHE

I shall be holding a raffle at the end of this game :3 I will be posting a random fanart that i did recently for the next few hours at random times. The first 5 to quote the fanart and guess who it is will be entered in a raffle for free art hehe. I'll put a hint so don't worry if you dont know the person hehe  a hint for all of them : one word: KPOP (hahaha sorry but i have developed a huge thing for afew bands hehehe)

Mini game: 
for an additional entry into the raffle guess my favorite groups (hint: there is three)
for another entry, guess my bias in that group hehe

Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref:
Fav Group: (optional)
Bias: (optional)

Good luck guys hehehehhe 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> *Reference(s):* [x] [x] Art by Jint and Gracelia
> *Style:* Box face
> *Size:* 50x50
> ...



accepted


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Hello there...
> I want to play a game hohoho
> A FREEBIE GAME
> HEHE
> ...



Aww tysm!
Looks interesting


----------



## Emzy (Nov 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> Aww tysm!
> Looks interesting






is this alright?


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2015)

Emzy said:


> is this alright?



I love it! Tysm 
Sending tbt now


----------



## Emzy (Nov 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> I love it! Tysm
> Sending tbt now



yay glad you like hehe she's very cute!


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

cancelled


----------



## Emzy (Nov 13, 2015)

FIRST GAME POST:




Can you guess who he is?
Hint: 1. 2. 3. 4. 5. 6. 7~

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s): http://sta.sh/2umqt4o7s5f?edit=1 (please use any information on that page!
> Style: Box face with animation
> Size: headshot
> ...


Thank you for ordering  What animation would you like?


----------



## himeki (Nov 13, 2015)

Blink please! OuO


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Blink please! OuO



sure thing! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> FIRST GAME POST:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was this too hard...? ><''
Hint 2: 
Q: What you got?
A: I GOT #


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Hnnnnn I am gonna take a guess from googling xD Is it Se7en Choi Dong Wook? Might be off haha : P


----------



## cinny (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> sure thing!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Jr from Got7!?!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh whoops not as familiar with KPop groups xD I tried hahaha.


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hnnnnn I am gonna take a guess from googling xD Is it Se7en Choi Dong Wook? Might be off haha : P





cinny said:


> Jr from Got7!?!!


YEY!!! CONGRATS HEHE fill out the form plz 


Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh whoops not as familiar with KPop groups xD I tried hahaha.


Dw~~~ I'm sure you'll get the next one haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> YEY!!! CONGRATS HEHE fill out the form plz
> 
> Dw~~~ I'm sure you'll get the next one haha



We'll see haha xD I shall think harder on your clues lol : P


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

(i cancelled my order, but i changed my mind and want it again. im so indecisive ;v

「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
Reference(s): http://sta.sh/2umqt4o7s5f?edit=1
Style: Icon
Size: Icon?
Animation: Blink!
Notes: Please keep in mind the notes on the sta.sh page!
Extra: none!
Payment: 250 btb c:


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

SECOND GAME POST:





Can you guess who he is?
HINT: _Let?s not make promises, you never know when tomorrow comes..._


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> SECOND GAME POST:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i actually know nothing about kpop rip


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Hnnnnng hope this is right lawl, Big Bang Daesung : O? Can't hurt to try xD


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> (i cancelled my order, but i changed my mind and want it again. im so indecisive ;v
> 
> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s): http://sta.sh/2umqt4o7s5f?edit=1
> ...


accepted!



MayorEvvie said:


> i actually know nothing about kpop rip


hehe feel free to google the hint 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hnnnnng hope this is right lawl, Big Bang Daesung : O? Can't hurt to try xD



KAIRI YOU'RE SO CLOSE!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> accepted!
> 
> 
> hehe feel free to google the hint
> ...



Um ummmm Seungri xD? OMG I fail so hard at guesses hahaha 8'D


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Um ummmm Seungri xD? OMG I fail so hard at guesses hahaha 8'D



NOPE BUT YOU'RE GETTING CLOSER DDD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> NOPE BUT YOU'RE GETTING CLOSER DDD



Not even sure if this will be right uhhhh Taeyang? 8'D I have listened to them just a little so don't keep up with members if Big Bang at all lol.


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not even sure if this will be right uhhhh Taeyang? 8'D I have listened to them just a little so don't keep up with members if Big Bang at all lol.



abit colder ><''


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> abit colder ><''



g-dragon? totally random but hes the only other one with blondish hair LMAO


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Hmmmm Top? I am running dry on ideas xD


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> g-dragon? totally random but hes the only other one with blondish hair LMAO


sorry nope ><'' All of them had blonde hair at some stage or another xDDD 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hmmmm Top? I am running dry on ideas xD



DING DING DING HEHEHE CORRECTO  Fill in the form Kairi~~~ I shall get the 3rd round ready!


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> sorry nope ><'' All of them had blonde hair at some stage or another xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> DING DING DING HEHEHE CORRECTO  Fill in the form Kairi~~~ I shall get the 3rd round ready!



FCJ I WAS GONNA SAY HIM BUT ARRRRG

wait do you get a freebie if you win? :O


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> sorry nope ><'' All of them had blonde hair at some stage or another xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> DING DING DING HEHEHE CORRECTO  Fill in the form Kairi~~~ I shall get the 3rd round ready!



Yay will do huehue ;D gonna update this with it : D That googling sure paid off 8 )


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> FCJ I WAS GONNA SAY HIM BUT ARRRRG
> 
> wait do you get a freebie if you win? :O



you enter a raffle to win a freebie 

- - - Post Merge - - -

THIRD GAME POST:




Can you guess who he is?
HINT: watch?v=9jTo6hTZmiQ

this is basically a dead giveaway PPPP


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Just so I know which form am I filling in haha? Is it the extra entry form :3?


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just so I know which form am I filling in haha? Is it the extra entry form :3?



Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref:
Fav Group Guess: (optional)
Bias Guess: (optional)

this form 

Currently in the raffle:
1. cinny 
2. Kairi [x]
3. Roxi-Riot


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Fill out the form (after you quote):
> Ref:
> Fav Group Guess: (optional)
> Bias Guess: (optional)
> ...



Oh duh omg it's 5 am lol the hour is getting to me xD

Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref: Kairi Amakura-[X]
Fav Group Guess: (optional) N/A
Bias Guess: (optional) N/A

Skipping optional because so not sure of most groups xD


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh duh omg it's 5 am lol the hour is getting to me xD
> 
> Fill out the form (after you quote):
> Ref: Kairi Amakura-[X]
> ...



HEHEHEHE i shall hint those after the 3rd game  but go to sleep!!!! (although i am not one to talk  been watching dramas til 7am ahahahah)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> HEHEHEHE i shall hint those after the 3rd game  but go to sleep!!!! (although i am not one to talk  been watching dramas til 7am ahahahah)



Haha I shall sleep in about 10-15 mins. omfg should not be up at this hour : P


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

I would watch YouTube but I'm out haha


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha I shall sleep in about 10-15 mins. omfg should not be up at this hour : P



nighty night and sweet dreams <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> nighty night and sweet dreams <3



lol just see that I end up asleep in 30 mins. xD I am saving up 50 extra TBT to pay for my art piece wish me luck 50 more to go rip my bankruptcy 8'D


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> lol just see that I end up asleep in 30 mins. xD I am saving up 50 extra TBT to pay for my art piece wish me luck 50 more to go rip my bankruptcy 8'D



No need to save up now  go to sleep <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> No need to save up now  go to sleep <3



OMFG waiiii xD?? Ok fine fine I shall send them over now and head for bed, you win >__< lmao. But I shall pay you back haha^^


----------



## Roxi (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> you enter a raffle to win a freebie
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Is it G-Dragon? I have no idea about KPOP so I googled xD


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Is it G-Dragon? I have no idea about KPOP so I googled xD



YEP DDDDD congratz!!!! Please fill out the form 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK So i have two games left XP

Guess my Bias:
1. G - Dragon
2. _ _
3. _ e _
4. Mark

Guess my fav groups:
1.Big Bang
2. Got7
3. _ _ _ _

I'm pretty sure a few of them are already dead giveaways 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMFG waiiii xD?? Ok fine fine I shall send them over now and head for bed, you win >__< lmao. But I shall pay you back haha^^



there was no need to pay back xD What are friends for


----------



## Roxi (Nov 14, 2015)

1. is G- Dragon

And 1. For fav group is Bigbang?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref: http://sta.sh/01gqgr02ckz5
Fav Group Guess: Bigbang
Bias Guess: (optional) G-Dragon

Hope this is ok ^^


----------



## Emzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> 1. is G- Dragon
> 
> And 1. For fav group is Bigbang?
> 
> ...


She's so cute!!

HAHAHAHAH GRATZ HEHE YOU GOT MY ULTIMATE BIAS AND MY FAV GROUP XD which is a total of three entries  would you like to submit a different character or same one?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> She's so cute!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAH GRATZ HEHE YOU GOT MY ULTIMATE BIAS AND MY FAV GROUP XD which is a total of three entries  would you like to submit a different character or same one?



Yeeee! Thank you! ❤

And yes the same ref please ^-^


----------



## Roxi (Nov 14, 2015)

Is fav groups

Beast and TVXQ

And bia

Jang, Lee and oh 

(I done some google research x3 hopefully I got some right xD)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

I can't see the adoptable :c


----------



## cinny (Nov 14, 2015)

Whoo!! your lil kpop art are adorable. 

Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref: x
Fav Group Guess: B1A4
Bias Guess: Mark from Got7 too?? or IU? o:


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> YEP DDDDD congratz!!!! Please fill out the form
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



2. Jr
2. Got7
Am I doing this right OTL


----------



## himeki (Nov 14, 2015)

OH WAIT SHT
BY ICON I MEANT BOX FACE OMG


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

Emzy said:


> YEP DDDDD congratz!!!! Please fill out the form
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



fav group guesses:
2. SNSD
3. 2NE1

hopefully i am doing this right ;w; sorry if i'm not haha x.x'


----------



## Emzy (Nov 15, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> Is fav groups
> 
> Beast and TVXQ
> 
> ...


sorry but nope x)


Sugarella said:


> I can't see the adoptable :c


sorry there isn't an adoptable currently avalible  but i have a specisies idea in mind inspired my VIXX's new song  


cinny said:


> Whoo!! your lil kpop art are adorable.
> 
> Fill out the form (after you quote):
> Ref: x
> ...


YUP MARK IS MY BBY ;U;b I only know gongchan from B1A4 cus of as4u xP but they do seem interesting! Another entry for you 



happinessdelight said:


> 2. Jr
> 2. Got7
> Am I doing this right OTL


VERY CLOSE junior is very close to ruining my bias list hahahaha xD but you got got7 right!! fill the form please 



MayorEvvie said:


> OH WAIT SHT
> BY ICON I MEANT BOX FACE OMG


yup yup  I will probs do it on thursday if that's alright with you  because i have formal tomorrow and im outt the two days after ><''


Sleepi said:


> fav group guesses:
> 2. SNSD
> 3. 2NE1
> 
> hopefully i am doing this right ;w; sorry if i'm not haha x.x'



sorry but nope xD But you're doing it right hehe


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm a bit confused? Got7?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 15, 2015)

how do we enter the raffle?


----------



## Emzy (Nov 15, 2015)

Sej said:


> I'm a bit confused? Got7?


Got 7 is a kpop band i like 


tearypastel said:


> how do we enter the raffle?


Info is here: xx


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Got 7 is a kpop band i like
> 
> Info is here: xx



Cool! Do i get to enter or not? Sorry! I'm so confused D:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 15, 2015)

Emzy said:


> YEP DDDDD congratz!!!! Please fill out the form
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Seriously thinking hard on last ones baha xD and awwwws :') Thanks^^ But whooo I got a 3 month wait refund from someone I commished 2k yay :3


----------



## Emzy (Nov 15, 2015)

Sej said:


> Cool! Do i get to enter or not? Sorry! I'm so confused D:


everyone can enter 


Kairi-Kitten said:


> Seriously thinking hard on last ones baha xD and awwwws :') Thanks^^ But whooo I got a 3 month wait refund from someone I commished 2k yay :3


hehe i shall give a good night hint xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

2. Is also the name of a popular singer in western music
3. Born in August...or are they? 

-
3. They release a full album recently!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 15, 2015)

Emzy said:


> everyone can enter
> 
> hehe i shall give a good night hint xD
> 
> ...



Hnnnnnn googling like mad hahaha xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hnnn gonna stab a guess, Dawg'loo whom I just found :O?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 15, 2015)

Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref: Kairi Amakura-[X]
Fav Group Guess: Romeo
Bias Guess: Lee? xD

Edit- lawl I realized there was a separation on clues oh well probably got it all wrong : P


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Emzy said:


> everyone can enter
> 
> hehe i shall give a good night hint xD
> 
> ...



Not sure if I can guess again but is 2 JB?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref: x
Fav Group Guess: n/a
Bias Guess: n/a


----------



## duckvely (Nov 15, 2015)

fav group:
3. BTOB


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 15, 2015)

Bias: Leo
Group: VIXX

? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh did I have to do this

Fill out the form (after you quote):
Ref: Any you want from here!
Fav Group Guess: VIXX
Bias Guess: Leo


----------



## Emzy (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey guys! So sorry xD I've been so busy recently...yesterday was formal  and i'm pretty much dead from afters LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hnnnnnn googling like mad hahaha xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hnnn gonna stab a guess, Dawg'loo whom I just found :O?


Sorry but nope ><



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Fill out the form (after you quote):
> Ref: Kairi Amakura-[X]
> Fav Group Guess: Romeo
> Bias Guess: Lee? xD
> ...


hehe gomen nope 


happinessdelight said:


> Not sure if I can guess again but is 2 JB?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


YES YES YES I LOVE JAEBUM HEHHEHE <3 congratz you got an entry 


duckyluv said:


> fav group:
> 3. BTOB


sorry ><'' nope


crystalmilktea said:


> Bias: Leo
> Group: VIXX
> 
> ?
> ...


SUGOIIIIIIII TWO ENTRIES FOR YOU 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok! So that is the end of the raffle game  
The entries are:
1. cinny [x]
2. Kairi [x]
3. Roxi-Riot [x]
4. Roxi-Riot [x]
5. Roxi-Riot [x]
6. happinessdelight [x]
7. cinny [x]
8. happinessdelight [x]
9. crystalmilktea [x]
10. crystalmilktea [x]
Congratz to the winners!! I hope you enjoyed my little game hehe

I shall draw in afew minutes


----------



## Emzy (Nov 17, 2015)

CONGRATZ CINNY!!!! YOU HAVE WON THE RAFFLE  Thank you all for participating!!! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> View attachment 156347
> CONGRATZ CINNY!!!! YOU HAVE WON THE RAFFLE  Thank you all for participating!!! <3



Grats cinny : D Thanks for this lovely giveaway, Emzy <3 Just had fun finding new artists to listen to haha xD


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> View attachment 156347
> CONGRATZ CINNY!!!! YOU HAVE WON THE RAFFLE  Thank you all for participating!!! <3



Congrats cinny!!

This was fun, thank you for hosting 
(Mark is also a bias of mine )


----------



## cinny (Nov 17, 2015)

Emzy said:


> View attachment 156347
> CONGRATZ CINNY!!!! YOU HAVE WON THE RAFFLE  Thank you all for participating!!! <3



YAAAY!! <3 TYSM, can't wait to see my lil Bei be drawn by you ;;
tytyty for doing this fun giveaway <3 made me wonder which other groups had 4 letters besides Got7 or 2ne1 d:


----------



## Emzy (Nov 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> (i cancelled my order, but i changed my mind and want it again. im so indecisive ;v
> 
> 「❀」 Honey and Black Bear:
> Reference(s): http://sta.sh/2umqt4o7s5f?edit=1
> ...






Here you go  I hope you like it hehe


----------



## himeki (Nov 26, 2015)

AHHH I'm so sorry!!! I only noticed this now ;-;


----------

